# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  acquisto auto - quali vantaggi ?

## maxxmaxx

Sono libero professionista (giovane architetto iscritto a inarcassa) titolare di partita IVA. Sto per acquistare una nuova automobile. Se l'auto ad esempio costa in totale 24.000 euro (20.000 euro di imponibile + 4.000 di IVA), cosa recupero su questi due importi di imponibile e IVA ? 
Mi pare di aver sentito che sull'IVA c'&#232; una detrazione per una percentuale, &#232; vero ? In quale percentuale ? 
Sull'imponibile invece &#232; una deduzione dal reddito imponibile (mi pare fino a un limite di 18.000 euro  :Confused:  )....se s&#236;, come e di quanto ? 
Vi prego aiutatemi a capire.
Grazie a tutti.
Massimo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

In riferimento all'aspetto Iva, AD OGGI puoi detrarre il 50% dell'imposta addebitata in fattura (nel tuo caso euro 2.000).
Per quanto riguarda il costo, puoi dedurre AD OGGI il 25% del costo massimo di 35 milioni di vecchie lire, ripartito in 4 anni. 
Il consiglio è sempre quello di fare la spesa se essa serve, e non "perchè tanto si deduce il costo" !
:-)
ciao   

> Sono libero professionista (giovane architetto iscritto a inarcassa) titolare di partita IVA. Sto per acquistare una nuova automobile. Se l'auto ad esempio costa in totale 24.000 euro (20.000 euro di imponibile + 4.000 di IVA), cosa recupero su questi due importi di imponibile e IVA ? 
> Mi pare di aver sentito che sull'IVA c'è una detrazione per una percentuale, è vero ? In quale percentuale ? 
> Sull'imponibile invece è una deduzione dal reddito imponibile (mi pare fino a un limite di 18.000 euro  )....se sì, come e di quanto ? 
> Vi prego aiutatemi a capire.
> Grazie a tutti.
> Massimo.

----------


## maxxmaxx

> In riferimento all'aspetto Iva, AD OGGI puoi detrarre il 50% dell'imposta addebitata in fattura (nel tuo caso euro 2.000).
> Per quanto riguarda il costo, puoi dedurre AD OGGI il 25% del costo massimo di 35 milioni di vecchie lire, ripartito in 4 anni. 
> Il consiglio è sempre quello di fare la spesa se essa serve, e non "perchè tanto si deduce il costo" !
> :-)
> ciao

  Così poco ? M la detrazione dell'IVA non è di più ? Ho sentito parlare del 70% ...

----------


## marco.M

> Così poco ? M la detrazione dell'IVA non è di più ? Ho sentito parlare del 70% ...

  AD OGGI vale il principio dell'inerenza, quindi teoricamente potresti detrarti anche il 100%. In un'eventuale e molto probabile contenzioso, però, devi essere in grado di dimostrare che l'autovettura la usi esclusivamente per l'attività. La percentuale del 50% (o del 40%) come è stato suggerito sembra ritentua congrua anche dall'Ade.
In riferimento ai i costi, invece, non hai scelta e la percentuale è quella indicata dal Dott. Sciuto.
Sottoscrivo, infine, il consiglio di Danilo Sciuto.
Un saluto

----------


## maxxmaxx

> AD OGGI vale il principio dell'inerenza, quindi teoricamente potresti detrarti anche il 100%. In un'eventuale e molto probabile contenzioso, però, devi essere in grado di dimostrare che l'autovettura la usi esclusivamente per l'attività. La percentuale del 50% (o del 40%) come è stato suggerito sembra ritentua congrua anche dall'Ade.
> In riferimento ai i costi, invece, non hai scelta e la percentuale è quella indicata dal Dott. Sciuto.
> Sottoscrivo, infine, il consiglio di Danilo Sciuto.
> Un saluto

  Se una persona usa l'automobile per lavoro 5 giorni su 7 alla settimana mi sembrerebbe + giusto che la detrazione dell'IVA si pari ai 5/7, cioè il 70%.
Per di più io uso la macchina per lavoro anche il sabato certe volte. 
Siete sicuri del 50% come detrazione dell'IVA ? Io ho qualche dubbio ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quello che tu dici è verissimo, ma noi possiamo crederti sulla fiducia, il Fisco no !!
Intendo dire che tu puoi ben dire di utilizzare l'auto anche il sabato e la domenica per lavoro, ma devi essere in grado di dimostrarlo, e solo con i documenti !
Ecco perchè dico 50%: in questo caso non devi dimostrare nulla, il fisco acconsente "ciecamente".   

> Se una persona usa l'automobile per lavoro 5 giorni su 7 alla settimana mi sembrerebbe + giusto che la detrazione dell'IVA si pari ai 5/7, cioè il 70%.
> Per di più io uso la macchina per lavoro anche il sabato certe volte. 
> Siete sicuri del 50% come detrazione dell'IVA ? Io ho qualche dubbio ...

----------


## maxxmaxx

Se uso l'auto per lavoro 5 giorni su 7 alla settimana non mi sembra niente di strano...io pertanto detrarrei il 70% dell'IVA, mi sembra una cosa più che onesta. 
Che documentazione dovrebbero chiedermi ? Semmai è il fisco che deve dimostrare che questo non è vero....Altrimenti spiegami che documentazione dovrei produrre ....
Cosa ne pensi ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

La legge è chiara.
La detrazione dell'Iva sull'auto spetta in proporzione all'uso professionale.
La prova dell'utilizzo a fini professionale incombe al contribuente, non al fisco.
Il fisco non contesterà certamente la detrazione al 50% di un professionista, ma verosimilmente lo farà in caso di detrazione in misura maggiore.
E' proprio la difficoltà di acquisire prove incontrovertibili che fa propendere per il consiglio che ti ho dato.
Poi, ci mancherebbe pure altro, ognuno fa come reputa più corretto fare. 
ciao   

> Se uso l'auto per lavoro 5 giorni su 7 alla settimana non mi sembra niente di strano...io pertanto detrarrei il 70% dell'IVA, mi sembra una cosa più che onesta. 
> Che documentazione dovrebbero chiedermi ? Semmai è il fisco che deve dimostrare che questo non è vero....Altrimenti spiegami che documentazione dovrei produrre ....
> Cosa ne pensi ?

----------


## ndindo

ciao,
mi allaccio a questo argomento perchè non mi è chiara una cosa.
Io sono un agente di commercio in possesso già di un'auto acquistata prima di iniziare tale attività
Adesso se io volessi acquistre un'altra auto  ancora meglio uno scooter (lavoro a roma) quali sono le percentuali di detrazione e deduzione che dovrei applicare? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'importo che puoi dedurre è quello pari all' 80% del costo di acquisto dello scooter, con un tetto massimo di 8 milioni di vecchie, amatissime, lire. 
Do' per scontato che lo scooter superi i 50 cc.  
ciao   

> ciao,
> mi allaccio a questo argomento perchè non mi è chiara una cosa.
> Io sono un agente di commercio in possesso già di un'auto acquistata prima di iniziare tale attività
> Adesso se io volessi acquistre un'altra auto  ancora meglio uno scooter (lavoro a roma) quali sono le percentuali di detrazione e deduzione che dovrei applicare? 
> Grazie

----------


## ndindo

e per quanto riguarda l'iva?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Bentornato ....  :Smile:   Pr l'Iva sui veicoli utilizzati da agenti di commercio non è cambiato nulla. E' deraibile al 100%, eccezion fatta per le moto che hanno una cilindrata superiore a 350. 
saluti   

> e per quanto riguarda l'iva?

----------


## ndindo

il mio commercialista mi ha detto di detrarre l'iva dello scooter 250 cc all'80% ma non ho capito il motivo.
Possibili spiegazioni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il mio commercialista mi ha detto di detrarre l'iva dello scooter 250 cc all'80% ma non ho capito il motivo.
> Possibili spiegazioni?

  Una sola: vi siete intesi male. Lui parlava della deduzione dei costi, non della percentuale di detrazione dell'Iva. 
ciao

----------


## ndindo

quindi iva al 100%?
mi confermi?
inoltre ho acquistato un casco ed una giacca per lo scooter: posso detrarre l'iva e/o dedurre il costo? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, confermo.   

> quindi iva al 100%?
> mi confermi?
> inoltre ho acquistato un casco ed una giacca per lo scooter: posso detrarre l'iva e/o dedurre il costo? 
> grazie

----------

